# Dorico update & upgrade sale coming up



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 26, 2022)

Just stumbled upon this from 3 days ago and wanted to pass on the info:



> *Also, keep your eyes peeled for news of an opportunity to pick up a Dorico 4 update or an upgrade from Dorico SE to Dorico Elements or from Dorico Elements to Dorico Pro at a special price coming soon.*



Link:








Dorico Sale


As in the recent blog post about the 4.1.10 update: Also, keep your eyes peeled for news of an opportunity to pick up a Dorico 4 update or an upgrade from Dorico SE to Dorico Elements or from Dorico Elements to Dorico Pro at a special price coming soon.




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## Daniel S. (Jul 7, 2022)

The sale has started today. Details on the Dorico-specific bits here:









Save 30% on Dorico in Steinberg's Summer Deals sale – Dorico


Until 28 July 2022, you can save 30% on new licenses, crossgrades, updates and upgrades for Dorico Pro 4 and Dorico Elements 4 in the Steinberg online shop using coupon code SUMMER22. You can also save 30% on the Lifetime Unlock in-app purchase for Dorico for iPad. It’s the first time Dorico 4...




blog.dorico.com





Lots of other goodies on offer as well, which you can find out more about here:









Holiday Season Sale 2022


Huge savings on SpectraLayers, Groove Agent 5, Electric Bass, Vibrant, Cubasis, VST Connect and much more.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Jul 7, 2022)

I bought Dorico update two days ago...oh well, it looks much better than 3.5


----------

